# شرح عملي" بوربوينت " لتركيب سيرفر voip وتوصيله بالمشتركين



## youngpharaoh (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

النهارده عاملكم شرح بتمني انه يعجبكم 
الشرح عباره عن ملف بوربنت "عرض تقديمي " بالصور لطريقى تركيب سيرفر voip 
ِAXON - SERVER
وتوصيل به مجموعه من اجهزة الحاسب الالي ومجموعه من التليفونات بانواعها المختلفه 
وشرح طريقة عمل configuration لكل من السيرفر وال extensions

وسرد مجموعه من البرامج المستخدمه مع اجهزة الكمبيوتر لاستخدامه كوسيله للاتصال ودعم خدمة ال Voip 

الشرح في غاية البساطه وان شاء الله يعجبكم 

اوجهه شكري الي كل من ساعدني في فهم ودراسة هذا الموضوع 

د.م/ حسن حسين سليمان .. كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة 
د.م/ احمد عبدالله ......... كلية الهندسة جاامعة المنصورة 
My project Team زملائي في المشروع 


للتحميل اضغط هنــــــــــــا ​ 


في انتظار الردود ياشباب ​


----------



## محمد_سعد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Bioengineer (7 سبتمبر 2006)

|--*¨®¨*--|جاري التحميل ...شكرا مقدما|--*¨®¨*--|


----------



## 000403 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## youngpharaoh (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي المرور
ان شاء الله الشرح يعجبكم وانا حاضر لاي استفسار


----------



## مهندس_أحمد (23 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل

اتمني اصلاحه للضرورة


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا كثير الك لاكن انتهت مدة الرابط ارجو التجديد اذا سمحت وشكرا مجددا


----------



## Ahamd (23 أغسطس 2007)

i have a extraordinary report for building a Voip Network. Do you want it?


----------



## Ahamd (23 أغسطس 2007)

i have an extraordinary report for building a Voip Network. Do you want it?


----------



## ليث سمير كاظم (26 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لاتعمل ارجو اعطاء رابط جديد


----------



## المبدع 79 (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## youngpharaoh (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين على المرور واعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد 
تم رفع الملف على موقعى الشخصى برابط مباشر ومستمر باذن الله 

http://www.ta3lab.com/books/voip_implementation.rar


----------



## never.before (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed_zanaty (7 سبتمبر 2007)

thanlssssssssssssss


----------



## كرم الدين (20 سبتمبر 2007)

غفر اللهزنبك:77: :76:


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## 6891 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طارق إسماعيل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى youngpharaoh لو سمحت ممكن تدينى *****ك على ****** او ال MSN عشان انا عندى استفسارات كتيرة عن الموضوع دة 

وشكرا لموضوعك المفيد


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## seed123 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ayham87 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى القاضى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط شغال وجزاكم الله خيرا
ان شاء الله ننتفع بيه ويكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## امير محمود (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووور اخى 
عقبال الفوتو شوب


----------



## رشدى يحيى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*اتمنى أن يوفقك الله إلى ماتحب وترضى وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مروان حسون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد غسان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر الله لك .........بدنا دايما مواضيع ناااااااااااار​


----------



## محمدالصبحي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## laith1 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## Multisim9 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

tnxxxxxxxxx very much


----------



## AAT's (18 أبريل 2009)

ابحث من فترة عن اي شرح عن موضوع الصوتيات عبر الاي بي

بس للاسف الملف غير موجود .. ياليييييييت الي عنده الملف يرفعه لنا ياليت


----------



## tamer538 (22 أبريل 2009)

يا اخي الرابط غير موجود ممكن ترسله ليا علي الايميل
انا محتاج في مشروع التخرج بتاعي ضروري
ممكن ترسله لي علي الايميل
[email protected]
ارجوك في اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## fay2005. (13 مايو 2009)

*hالسلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز احتاج هذا العرض بشدة لانى قائم على مشروع مماثل الرجاء ارسالة الى بريدى ان امكن
[email protected]


----------



## ادور (15 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## عبقر 2009 (16 مايو 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر75 75 75


----------



## ياسر هادي (18 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ولكن*

شكرا باش مهندس لكن الرابط لايعمل ممكن ترفعوه ثاني


----------



## ادور (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## fay2005. (3 يونيو 2009)

youngpharaoh قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
الرابط لايعمل و الرابط الاخر ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## فيفيان عبد (5 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم 
لو سمحت هو الملف دا مش راضى يتحمل عندى فالوسمحت ممكن حضرتك تبعتهولى على الايميل لانى محتاجه معلومات عن الموضوع دا
ولك جزيل الشكر 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## مهندس بغداد (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
لكن الرابط الاول والثاني لا يعملان


----------



## youngpharaoh (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على المرور واعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد 
تم رفع الملف على موقعى الشخصى برابط مباشر ومستمر باذن الله 

http://www.ta3lab.com/books/voip_implementation.rar


----------



## stihah (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء تحميل الملف فى المرفقات 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## vip_h (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا احتاج كثيييييييييييييييييير لهذا البور بوينت ولكنني لم استطيع تحميله لو سمحت ساعدني ؟؟؟


----------



## vip_h (7 مارس 2010)

thanks alooooooooooooooooooooooot
لقد تم التحميل...............
لو ممكن يااخي الكريم انك تساعدني بشرح مفصل اكثر باللغه العربيه حيث ان مشروع تخرجي هو عن الفويب
وشكرا جزيلا لك ...................


----------



## amer cooll (7 مارس 2010)

مدة الرابط ارجو التجديد اذا سمحت وشكرا مجددا


----------



## rdwanasd1980 (8 مارس 2010)

نرجوا التجديد الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المهندس250 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرابط لا يعمل

اتمني اصلاحه للضرورة*​


----------



## kurd80 (3 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmedfahim (17 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## حمد عبدالسلام (18 يناير 2011)

فين الشرح


----------



## hibaamen (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين وجاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali jamain (31 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يفتح


----------

